# Pinnacle subflooring



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pinnacle subflooring by Norboard anyone use it or have any experience with it? I was going to use it as apposed to advantech. I have looked at it and it looks like it is pretty nice. It has much smaller, tighter chips than regular osb subfloor. 

They have 100 day no sand warranty and 50 year warranty on the product itself which doesn't seem very long.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I used it on my last big addition. Think it was $7 cheaper per sheet than advantech. The deck saw a fair amount of water before the roof was on. The edges swelled but not enough to sand.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

How much is a fair amount of water?


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Its was exposed for about 1 month of the worst winter we have had in a long time. The day after the deck was put down we got a 3' blizzard. 
That deck was constantly covered in slush. 
I'm going to start using pinnalce on the small jobs that will get covered quickly.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Wish I had some options for subfloors in my small town. I can get advantec but it must be ordered with a long lead time. Even the hd here doesn't carry anything stock but osb.


----------

